# Township says I can't keep pigeons



## Mary Cherek (Feb 15, 2001)

I am very upset. I nasty neighbor looking for something to get me in trouble, has "reported" that I keep pigeons and now I have been told by the town council that I have to get rid of my birds. They say because we are zoned residential my birds are illegal livestock. Since when are pigeons "livestock"? 
My birds are not allowed to fly and roost (and poop) on house, cars, etc. ---- What am I do do? 
I hope you all can give me some advice. I don't want to give up my birds!!!!

------------------
Nofashionshow


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

You've got a fight on your hands. A hearing will be required (this is your right). All action is suspended, pending the outcome of the hearing. If necessary, file a motion in Circuit Court. You will need to get the verbiage of the ordinance that prohibits your keeping pigeons. Demand that they define "Livestock". Since you don't eat the pigeons or their products, sell their young, etc., it can be argued that they are not livestock--they're pets.

Is there an ordinance prohibiting the structure in which your pigeons live?

Start with a demand for a list of ordinances for your community and review them very carefully. Read closely here.

It isn't over till it's over. This is still America and you do have some time. Learn to manipulate the system. Do not allow yourself to be bulldozed. Seek the help of a local media channel--let them research your cause.

While you're at it, look for any infractions to the ordinances--especially on your big mouthed neighbor's property. Measure the distance of the mailbox to the curb; is there a permit for that garden shed?, etc.
Nail them on the smallest infraction.

This is going to take some work on your part.

--Ray


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

wut state are you in? i would tell them i can keep any animal i want and if you got a problem with it take it up with my problem solver. but you should not do that i think that might be a threat but not sure so DON'T say that but you probaly know that already. so get some dirt on the neighbor the narced on you and then narc on them 

------------------
luke


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Mary,

Ray gave you some very good advice, and absolutely do not give up your birds without a fight and without at least a little of getting even with the person who caused the problem to start with.

I would just add that from my experience with my city, county, animal control, etc. that you will probably find that your township won't really know what the definition of livestock is as stated in their ordinance nor the specifics of keeping livestock again per their ordinance. I have gone through this so many times during the "duck wars" in my city that it isn't even funny. 

Also, be sure you ask them in writing for a copy of the specific ordinance that prohibits the pigeons and their definition of livestock making sure that they understand that you expect them to put their response in writing. This will no doubt raise the need to get the city attorney involved, and that will buy you even a little more time. Once something has to be written down, they have to be very careful what they say in case of legal action.

Do be careful of the person who started this problem for you. If he or she is a buddy of someone in an official capacity in your township, you need to be very sure that all your actions are quite proper, well documented, and that you demand to be invited to attend any public meetings that may be held to discuss the pigeon issue. I got blindsided once by not insisting that I be allowed to attend all the meetings, and the results were not good.

Best of luck to you .. keep us posted. Where are you located?

Terry Whatley


----------



## Ghandi (May 21, 2001)

Dear Mary,


Hello Mary, life is tough huh? Well you are not the only one who has been said that to. All of my friends who has been warned by the animal control in our city has gotten rid of all of their pigeons. It's not worth the fight unless you have a decent size yard. For example, if you have a yard that's at least one acre or you don't have any neighbors around your yard then, you got a chance to fight them. Otherwise it's not worth it. Most people I know that owns a permit to raise pigeons have at least a good one acre yard. Once you applied for a permit then, you can build your loft. Don't built your loft and applied for your permit because if you do, and you are denied then, you wasted your time of building your loft. So once you get approved, built your loft, and then the city will come and inspect your loft if you are living in the city. They will inspect your loft twice a year to make sure that you it is well maintain into the city ordinance laws. It's a lot of work. I'm not encouraging you to give up your fight. Please don't misunderstand me? I'm just giving you some facts about what happened to people who are in your case. In some cases I have been able to help some people by rebuilding their lofts and in other cases I have not. It all depends on your yard whether or not you can keep your pigeons. Also don't ever forget that when you are fighting your battle, don't forget to mention that it's for a purpose. For example, if you raise pigeons for education or scientific reasons you will have a better chance of keeping your pigeons.


----------



## Nick (May 24, 2001)

Let them go, then they r not legaly yours

------------------
Nick


----------



## Jimmy (May 22, 2001)

let them go, like nick said. they will not be "legally" yours. But the catch is is that they will come back. it is not illegal to feed them, is it?


----------



## Mary Cherek (Feb 15, 2001)

I can't thank you all enough for your support -- and, right now, it looks like I will have to move my birds, but NOT far!!!
I live in Illinois, in a tiny little town called Virgil. Across my back lot line is a corn field....there is a "courtesy easement" of about 30 feet of grass between my back fence and the field, and it belongs to the farmer who plants the field. I asked all the neighbors around me (except, of course, the 'gestapo' neighbor) if my having pigeons bothered them. This included neighbors who aren't even really close, but could possibly see part of the coop, or hear the birds. ALL said they were fine with it ; some even said they enjoyed hearing the boys court the girls! Anyway, the farmer said he has no problem with my moving the birds onto his property (which of course is zoned Agricultural) and so I will still be able to see them from my house and will just have to walk about 20 feet farther to take care of them. 
I will still take your advice about researching, etc. to fight for my right to keep pigeons as pets.....might even still challenge the original ruling, just so the next guy won't have to give up birds! Maybe some day I can have my guys back in their own yard, where they belong!!!!
In this town most think you should be able to do anything you want as long as it stays in your own yard -- I'm actually kind of glad I had a reason to talk to some of the neighbors I didn't ever talk to before.
So far, it looks like a happy ending here.
Want me to let you know what the inevitable freak-out explosion from the nosy neighbor amounts too?
Thanks again, so much, for giving me ideas when I first heard this. You guys are great!!!

------------------
Nofashionshow


----------



## Mary Cherek (Feb 15, 2001)

Just another update --
I have not yet moved the birds, so I don't know yet just how goofy the neighbor who wants me to get rid of them will get ( and believe me, she is a nut - she calls the township about everybody all the time -- I'm guessing that being thrwarted will really twist her knickers.....)
Anyway, I have a request in for a copy of all of the town rules/regs that bear on my keeping pigeons and/or any other animals (I also have dogs) And I have lined up some clients of mine that are lawyers to review anything that I have questions about.
I truly never thought my pigeons could be a problem -- Heck, people in the city keep them! 
Thanks again for your help, I admit that I really needed the support of you guys or I might have just buckled and gotten rid of the birds!!!!


------------------
Nofashionshow


----------



## Mary Cherek (Feb 15, 2001)

Oh Brother -- I also forgot an important point...... The big mouth neighbor has been calling about all of the neighbors ( keeping the town council guys busier than they have probably ever been!) and has NO friends.
I'll still proceed as though she was a big favorite, though.


------------------
Nofashionshow


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Mary,

Glad to hear things are going well for you being able to keep your birds even if you have to move them a few feet. And, yes, please keep us posted as to what happens. 

Terry Whatley


----------

